# Win a Double Down Deer Feed shirt and hat!



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Just for a little off season fun. Deer season can't get here fast enough! 
Win a Double Down Deer Feed hat and shirt! Contest ends this Wednesday. One guess per person. Answer must be posted on this thread. 
The person that comes closest to guessing the score of this buck when he was harvested the year after this picture was taken wins. 
Look at this old bruiser! 
First off should he even still be alive at 10 and 11 years old? This old buck has been around a long time. Keeping up with this old buck through the years with pictures and video has been a lot of fun. We estimate this buck to be 10 years old in the picture and have watched him for 7 seasons.

*This picture is from 2 seasons ago 2014-2015 deer season on the Holden Pasture Deer Lease.

What to you think this buck scored the following year after feeding Double Down Deer Feed year round another season!

Did he fall? Did he get bigger? Should he have been harvested at 10 years old when this picture was taken or let go to see if he could improve on the DD protein.

This low fence, est. 10 year old buck was passed and fed Double Down Deer Feed another year.

The contest question is? 
What did this buck score last season at 11 years old once he was harvested? No picture yet just a guess. 
The first person to guess the closest to his score the year after the picture below wins a DD Shirt and Hat.
Good Luck! 
Brett
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacky-worm (Mar 10, 2008)

174


----------



## Forty Creek (Apr 12, 2012)

184 4/8


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

I'll play, 177 6/8 ??????????????


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

189


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

170


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

High 140's first pic, guessing 165 when harvested. Thanks.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

172


----------



## TAMUscott (Feb 17, 2012)

182 1/8


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

181 1/8


----------



## Radio (Sep 28, 2006)

156


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

166.


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

166


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

188"


----------



## quackerstacker (Jan 21, 2010)

168 2/8


----------



## JLX (Jan 19, 2011)

171 1/8


----------



## smokin lures (Apr 28, 2012)

169


----------



## swanchez (Jun 10, 2007)

168 6/8


----------



## Hoggin' it (Oct 27, 2006)

163 1/8


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

160


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

160


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

156 7/8


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

165


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

173

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

169


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

He was about 150 in the picture... I'm guessing he grew in that final year. I'll say he added about 30 inches due to age and the feedings... Put me down for 182 3/8"


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

185 1/4


----------



## taylork555 (Sep 5, 2013)

171 7/8


----------



## QuarterRoy (Apr 14, 2008)

151 in the first pic 

167 year eleven


----------



## wacky-worm (Mar 10, 2008)

I already gave my guess in a previous post, I have a question I would like to ask. If you have been watching him for several years, was he bigger (horns) in years 7-8 and/or 9?


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

175"


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

188 7/8


----------



## UnclePoPo (Jun 4, 2013)

148 but I have never seen a deer get that old.


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

*Deer*

181....I probably will not win,so where can one purchase a shirt and a hat? Thanks..


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

187-7/8"


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

175 1/8


----------



## chugbug1120 (Apr 24, 2013)

I had him at around 155/156 at 10yrs. I am thinking a year of double down would put him at 178 5/8 pushing out another 20+ inches of bone on that over the hill bruiser.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Results???


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

189 1/8


----------



## Double D (Apr 19, 2005)

174 2/8"


----------



## MIKEW (Aug 18, 2004)

173-5/8


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

ROBOWADER said:


> Results???


He said Wednesday.....didn't say 1st thing Wednesday morning Mark! :slimer:


----------



## day0970 (May 21, 2004)

176


----------



## TexasSlam18 (Aug 26, 2010)

166 3/8"


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

167-5/8


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

187 3/4


----------



## shimanoman08 (Mar 25, 2010)

*..*

182 1/4


----------



## pierce2901 (Nov 26, 2006)

201


----------



## Hunting82 (May 13, 2010)

183 5/8


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

168


----------



## ENB (Nov 12, 2013)

168 3/8


----------



## 8-count (Jul 3, 2008)

172 6/8


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

161


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone for all the guesses and replies! Here is the buck in the contest picture the following year estimated to be 11 years old. This buck like many others exploded after feeding Double Down Deer Feed another year. His best year of antler growth we know of after watching him 7 years were10 and 11 years old. We figure he added about 20" last year when Matt took him. I'll post another contest like this one later this eve. 
Thanks again! 
Brett Holden 
www.doubledowndeerfeed.com

If the winner could PM me your shipping address and shirt size we will get your shirt and hat out ASAP. 
Thanks again!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

day0970 said:


> 176


U must be the winner


----------



## TexasSlam18 (Aug 26, 2010)

dbarham said:


> U must be the winner


Someone else posted 177 6/8"... Both being 7/8" off prolly goes to the one who entered the score first! Unless he gives them both a shirt, which I wouldn't doubt because Brett seems like a great guy.


----------



## njacob (May 21, 2004)

182 3/8


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

TexasSlam18 said:


> Someone else posted 177 6/8"... Both being 7/8" off prolly goes to the one who entered the score first! Unless he gives them both a shirt, which I wouldn't doubt because Brett seems like a great guy.


Thanks my brother. If the 2 folks that guessed closest will PM me I'll get Shirts, hats and stickers out to them!

Everyone make sure you check out our 2nd shirt and hat giveaway we just posted. We will be doing this often.

Thanks again for the replies! 
Brett Holden


----------

